# 3 free betta fish drawings!



## PeetaTheBetta (Apr 6, 2013)

I will do 3 betta drawings for now. I am pretty new to drawing bettas and I am a bit of a perfectionist so it may take a day or two. Here is a male betta that I drew:











and a female:


----------



## Ickbeth (May 30, 2013)

I call a spot just wait a second while I get a picture


----------



## Ickbeth (May 30, 2013)

heres bubbles


can you sign the picture?


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

Could you do my EE betta Ellis please?


----------



## tngirl92 (Jul 16, 2012)

Oh, dibs! This is Mr. P. He is also my avatar.


----------



## PeetaTheBetta (Apr 6, 2013)

Ok I will get working on them!

1)Ickbeth: Bubbles
2)Indigo Betta: Ellis
3)tngirl92: Mr. P


----------



## PeetaTheBetta (Apr 6, 2013)

here is ellis










and bubbles


----------



## PeetaTheBetta (Apr 6, 2013)

here is a pic of Ellis


----------



## PeetaTheBetta (Apr 6, 2013)

Ellis is not working on my computer I am not sure if you guys can see it or not.


----------



## PeetaTheBetta (Apr 6, 2013)

Nnow I will get working on Mr. P


----------



## Ickbeth (May 30, 2013)

thank you so much its wonderful do you mind if I use it in my avatar


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

I can see Ellis Thank You so much I love it!


----------



## PeetaTheBetta (Apr 6, 2013)

Ickbeth said:


> thank you so much its wonderful do you mind if I use it in my avatar


Of course I don't mind!


----------



## PeetaTheBetta (Apr 6, 2013)

Indigo Betta said:


> I can see Ellis Thank You so much I love it!


Thanks so much!


----------



## PeetaTheBetta (Apr 6, 2013)

Here is Mr. P.


----------



## PeetaTheBetta (Apr 6, 2013)

Ok Now I will open up more spots!


----------

